# [SOLVED] Keyboard suddenly went crazy



## HelpYouASAP (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello.


So I was just browsing through the internet as usual, when suddenly my keyboard went all crazy.. It was like the bindings got changed by some reason.. For instance, when i pushed at "g", "g54r" appeared instead, and when i push "u", h67u appeared.. Also some keys didnt work, and all the numbers became symbols instead. 

After a while of googling, I got recommended to check the keyboard language in the controlpanel. I reinstalled the language and a change did happend, although it was still wrong. The change was that some keys started to work again, while others didnt.

I also reinstalled the usb keyboard as if it could be a hardware issue..
Also, the keyboard isnt malfunctioning on my computer only, I tried to change PC and the same results came..

Now, I am already aware of the numlock and FN check, as ive tried it already aswell.

So what the heck happened?!

*Sorry for my lack of grammar,

thanks in advance!

*


> *USB keyboard - DelTaco
> *Windows 7
> *Keyboard tested on another machine with the same issuing results
> 
> ...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard suddenly went crazy*

Hi

If you tried the keyboard on another computer I would have to think the keyboard itself is faulty. Have you used a different keyboard on your computer?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

You can further verify that the culprit is your keyboard by initializing the On-Screen Keyboard and see if that works instead. Start a Run command by pressing the windows key and R at the same time and type OSK, press enter. If the On-Screen Keyboard is replicating the same issue there may be more of a problem than the Keyboard itself. Let us know.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard suddenly went crazy*

Hi there,

It's possible that your keyboard has become defective. Get your hands onto a spare keyboard and test it on your computer. If that spare keyboard works fine, it's possible that your current keyboard has gone south. Also, try connecting your current keyboard onto another USB port on your computer and see if that helps.

Hope everything works out well for you and feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## HelpYouASAP (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Keyboard suddenly went crazy*

Thanks for all the answers.

It turned out the PCB crashed out due to an ESD damage.
I replaced it with another keyboard as solution.

-Solved


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok thanks for posting back


----------

